# Diy 20 gallon refugium



## Yates (Mar 18, 2015)

Well this is new to me I have been doing a lot of research on this type of system. I originally was going to do a salt water tank that's how this all started but the cost was insane so I decided to do something better. A Cichlid tank. This is just the beginning of my project. I was given a 75 gallon tank and stand from a friend and since then I caught the bug. I just finishing buoilding this sump. Next on the list is to get the tank in place and start to plumb it. Still up on the air with backgrounds. I do have a nice large piece of Driftewood I want to put in tank. Here is a pic of my sump so far. Sorry for the long speech but I'm excited.


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice work, I painted my tanks back, black. Used acrylic latex from walmarts craft section. Cheap Cheap.. Used a roller, furry type, not sponge. Of course it's personal preference. My stand is black too, so it helps make it look like one piece. Also will make the fish stand out more. I've seen many blue backs that looks simply amazing too. Be sure to youtube / google images for ideas. 

To be honest, I kind of wish I had bought a cheap 3d background to match my substrate/rocks. Seem some back not long ago that attach with clips/magnets, requiring no glue, those are pretty nice too.

For your sump, what are you doing in the main chamber?


----------



## Yates (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks. Main chamber is going to be my refugium with some wisteria, moss balls and I have Java moss in my 30 gallon that I am in the process of growing. Substrate is pool sand. I'm still ways away because I have to cycle the tank which will probably take up to 3 weeks. This project has consumed me. I'm still up in the air about backgrounds. I mayake a 3 d one. I just put a huge piece of driftwood in that I love.


----------

